# Hello, Hello!



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Hello all. I'm a pretty green first time horse owner from Ohio, USA. My icon is my boy, Hoover. He's a little 9 year old 14.1 standardbred pony mix, former Amish. He's named Hoover after the vacuum, because when he first came to the rescue he ate everything, even the bedding!

He was born with low pasterns, so I can only do light trails with him. The vet xrayed him, and didn't find any bone wear, arthritis, or tendon/ligament strain. I keep him to 150, and he does get a joint supplement daily. I plan on having him xrayed ever year or so to catch any problems early. 

He's a real pudding. It's nice to meet you all, and I'm hoping to sponge a lot of knowledge off you. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi!
Welcome to the HF!

Hoover looks like such a sweet horse! Kudos to you for rescuing him!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

hoover looks gorgeous  on one of my guys is a standie and he is fantastic  great horses


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hoover looks lovely, a real friendly looking fella. :wink: 

Welcome to the Horseforum.


----------

